# Your Preffered Route From CA, to East



## Connorb47 (May 3, 2017)

After getting to NorCal about a month ago from Portland, and being housed up for a couple weeks visiting friends and family, It's time for me to finally get back on the road.

I'm stuck between the 2 decisions of going to Vegas then north to Utah, or hitching back up north to Seattle and going through via Montana, or Idaho then down. Only reason I ask is I've never been through Montana or Idaho and don't really know how hitching is there. Anyway what's your preferred route on getting out of Cali?


Just trying to get east. I hate SoCal.


----------



## EphemeralStick (May 3, 2017)

Moved to the Hitchhiking sub-forum.


----------



## Deleted member 15262 (May 3, 2017)

Whenever I go west to Cali I always take I-10, its a decent route. However, up through MT and ID are way more scenic, though this time of year is still pretty chilly up there. I've never had any problems hitching those states except for southern ID out of Twin Falls. 
NV and UT routes are my favorites too, perfect time of year for them, and hwy 50 straight through NV to UT is pretty wild. The landscape is so alien. Hwy 50 is the "Loneliest HWY" but I had no trouble, long rides and some of the best sunsets. Definately check out Utah's parks while you're at it. 
Good luck


----------



## marmar (May 3, 2017)

Hitched opposite direction from East to Seattle via both northern route, whichever is it, i80 I think and middle, i70.Super easy to hitch a truck that night might take you half across the country, if that's what you need. Also it will get worse once you get closer towards East coast.


----------



## mateoboliviano (May 4, 2017)

Seattle to Spokanne on the I-90 is super easy and should be like 2 rides. Staying on I-90, the Idaho panhandle is beautiful and you can get thru it to Western MT no time, more super easy hitchin to make distance. In MT you can legally walk the interstate, which actually got me rides way faster than sitting/standing at the on ramp. God's Country, for sure.


----------



## beersalt (May 6, 2017)

I think I'll be headin' east from Washington- goin' through Montana, Idaho and whatnot within the next few weeks.
I've heard that hitching though ID can be pretty weird.. Haven't done it personally, though. It's also good to know that hitch-hiking is illegal in UT. (Although that doesn't stop many people)  goodluck. Maybe i'll see you down the road!!


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 6, 2017)

For speed I'd just say stick to I80 all the way to chitown. If you're shooting for beauty take the 90 outta Seattle. How far east are you trying to go? It kinda all depends.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (May 7, 2017)

If ii was you I'd take i40 to NM then work your way north thru CO, WY, MT


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (May 20, 2017)

I'm headed up to 90 to Get back to Pennsylvania. I'll see how it goes. walked for two days dogs toes be tender back to waiting with my thumb out


----------

